
A 1970s Essay Predicted Silicon Valley's High-Minded Tyranny - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/silicon-valley-tyranny-of-structurelessness/
======
shawndumas
Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims
may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons
than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may
sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who
torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with
the approval of their own conscience.

\-- C. S. Lewis

------
greenyoda
Readers of this article might be interested in the various discussions of Jo
Freeman's essay on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=THE%20TYRANNY%20of%20STRUCTURE...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=THE%20TYRANNY%20of%20STRUCTURELESSNESS&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

The most recent was this one, four months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17585104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17585104)

------
axilmar
Exactly the reason why Communism/Socialism fails.

In these political/social systems, The Powers That Be are informal and no one
can challenge them, leading to all sorts of distortion of the socioeconomic
system.

